# Strap cost more than the watch!!!



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Simple. Show a strap that cost more than the watch.

Vostok Amphibia

Horween Shell Cordovan










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i once paid 2oo quid for an omega strap but im stupid

sorry didnt read rules my watch was a grand, so im less stupid than thow.

picture?

[IMG alt="Image result for omega leather strap" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1718/2515/products/OM-02-OMEGA-SPEEDMASTER-SEAMASTER-CROCODILE-ALLIGATOR-BRACELET-MONTRE-STRAP-WATCHBAND-WATCH.jpg?v=1538727439[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for omega seamaster 120" data-ratio="125.00"]https://www.cartermarsh.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Z1O1511.jpg[/IMG]

on that

still daft enough to qualify i reckon.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

There's more !


----------



## Thegooddetective (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm in, watch £0, strap £4.00


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thegooddetective said:


> I'm in, watch £0, strap £4.00


 And a perfect matching shoe and strap combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Just like with watches I refuse to pay any extreme amount on straps. My max I'll pay is $20 for a strap. I've bought straps costing almost $200, they aren't worth it at all. Just like with watches, generally, anything over $600, just aren't worth it. So, simply, I don't have any straps that cost more than my watches.

Now I know I'll have the typical and unnecessary butthurt reactions and comments on this view. You're more than welcome to value the money that you make any way that you want, but how's about you just get over yourself and let me do the same! Because, surprise surprise, my views and comments aren't about you or your watches or straps or feelings. In fact, I haven't and likely never will, ever consider your feelings about anything having to do with what I buy and wear. Not one single iota, for as long as I'm breathing, and you know what... That's okay. You're still going to continue to breathe yourself. The world won't end because my views don't align with yours. Imagine that!

I feel like I need to add that disclaimer as a signature to accompany every post I make.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JayDeep said:


> My max I'll pay is $20 for a strap.


 Then you'll never have a made-to-measure Italian chestnut leather RAF NATO with contrasting stitching to order, keepers in silver, gold, matching leather (both fixed or one floating like the original RAF) .... Love me my hand-made straps. If only you could smell them too!

Here we have my Bombardier, Major Tom, and Officers' Mess lol Courtesy of David Boettcher. Even though it's a RAF, if the keepers are metal, I rock them to the side. Of course, anyone who pays top-whack for an Omega strap needs their head examining!


----------

